# Shop press tire bead breaker attachment



## aametalmaster (Jun 27, 2013)

My Yazoo mower had a flat and i wanted to dismount the tire to add an innertube but i couldn't break the bead. So i dreamed up this little attachment for my shop press. It just slips on my 1" straight bar tooling. Worked great...Bob


----------



## Maxx (Jun 27, 2013)

That's pretty slick.
I usually wind up using a cut 4x4 and the bucket on the front-end loader.
I'll have to make one of those for for my shop press for the smaller tires, thanks for the tip!


----------



## pineyfolks (Jun 27, 2013)

Good idea, those small tires are a bigger PITA than a full sized one.


----------



## 8ntsane (Jun 27, 2013)

That is a great solution to that problem. I bet if you need to break down another tire, it will be easy. :thumbzup:
Good thinking!


----------



## deere314 (Sep 8, 2013)

Did you have any problem with the wheel sliding away?   Tempted to make one.  Is that 1/4 plate you're using?

I've put my small wheels in my large vise to break the bead, but it since the jaw isn't contoured - the tire can take a beating if its really tight.


----------



## aametalmaster (Sep 8, 2013)

Nope the tire didn't slide. The rim radius and the breaker are pretty close and it worked great...Bob


----------



## bubby-joe (Sep 8, 2013)

That looks like just the ticket to fix my princess auto tire breaker with 1/8th inch angle breaker face that bends every time I use it.  OUT to the metal pile for some material well maybe in the morning it's pissin out right now.  I don't like welding in the rain either.


----------



## deere314 (Sep 9, 2013)

The limitation for me is my press (16 ton Harbor Freight) probably won't fit larger tires.   I was looking at these designs (below) as well.   But my press would easily do the front tires of my garden tractors....  and the press bead adapter is WAY easier to store when not in use!


----------

